# New formtate of site



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What do you all think. Looks like face book.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Format?

Feels cumbersome. Not sure if I like it better or not. I feel like I can't go straight to the forums and takes a few steps to do so. I also feel I like the old forum better because of that. But it maybe me not crazy about change and having to learn something new.

I guess we'll see how it goes. One thing I did see is the ability to use more emojis like the old old version of the forum. 🤪🖕


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Who Moved My Cheese?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's definitely different. It does feel more like Facebook and less like a forum. That's probably the direction they want to go, everything must intertwine with the major social media platforms. That said, I'm not a fan, it is harder and more complicated to navigate i feel.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Couldn’t say whether or not it’s like FB, but I do like this...
🖕🖕

Bwahaha!🤣


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Dont know facebook but I am not a fan! Gonna give it a few days and might just log off for good!


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

I’m not a fan, seems more complicated


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Did the quick tour. Makes sense and new look should transfer and look similar on PC, Tablet and Phones. That's the future.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Garbage.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Backwater said:


> Format?
> 
> Feels cumbersome. Not sure if I like it better or not. I feel like I can't go straight to the forums and takes a few steps to do so.


Yeah, just changed the bookmark to the /forums url so it opens on the forum listings directory and its much better.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Format?
> 
> Feels cumbersome. Not sure if I like it better or not. I feel like I can't go straight to the forums and takes a few steps to do so. I also feel I like the old forum better because of that. But it maybe me not crazy about change and having to learn something new.
> 
> I guess we'll see how it goes. One thing I did see is the ability to use more emojis like the old old version of the forum. 🤪🖕


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Not a fan, plus people on my block list are shown again.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

They sure freed up more space for more ads. Poor advertisers are getting the shaft by paying for click bait site.

Very binary, has no soul or warm fee.

Not afraid of change but I don't feel this is an upgrade. Lateral at best with more ads.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

This sucks.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

UI on the phone is much better than my old site. On my MacBook the UI takes a lot of dead real estate. I’ve played with several of the user settings and have things working nicely. Just need to get use to it.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> They sure freed up more space for more ads. Poor advertisers are getting the shaft by paying for click bait site.
> 
> Very binary, has no soul or warm fee.
> 
> Not afraid of change but I don't feel this is an upgrade. Lateral at best with more ads.


Thats why they have that "UPGRADE TO PREMIUM" ad over there in the right column.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Change is usually good, but I don't this.


----------



## SaltyNShallow (Jun 1, 2018)

Not sure how I feel about this new layout. Missing the ease of navigation of the old layout.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Def feel like more ads are present, or at least "snuck" in between posts. I guess this is just following the ad assault that I get everywhere else. 

Have to decide if paying is worth it to me for them to go away.....


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Seems like a mobile format on my computer. I don't acces this site on my phone so if that is the case it is of no value to me. I guess its to be expected but I generally don't like it.


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

I like it but I’m pretty new, so not that used to the old format. Anybody know where the money goes if you purchase the “Premium” membership? What I mean is does it go back to those who administer the site (and thereby a portion goes back into improving the site) or to the company that writes the software that the platform is based on. Not sure how it works...just curious.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Just press the "Forums" plug in the top right corner and it's pretty much the same thing. They added adds to make some money, because everyone loves skiffs. Not a bad idea!!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Seems like a mobile format on my computer. I don't acces this site on my phone so if that is the case it is of no value to me. I guess its to be expected but I generally don't like it.




I only view this on my mobile devise. It’s garbage for a phone. Before it had the “feel” of viewing on a PC. Now it doesn’t. Navigation of the site is worse than before like others have said. Will people “get used to it;” sure. But, I would expect some of the fringe posters to disappear because of navigation issues.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

texasag07 said:


> Not a fan, plus people on my block list are shown again.


I’ve yet to block anybody from this site. Sucks they couldn’t roll that over to the new format.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

This new and improved version is slower than the previous version. Keeps jumping the screen around as the ads load.

The Microskiff logo looks like an afterthought.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Don't like it. A ton of ads I didn't want to see, big brother listening in on the conversations I have and now they are posted all over the screen. I'll give it a week to set in but not liking it so far.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Performance for me has improved vastly.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thought I was the only one to go here at 11:24 then at 3:30 , have to log in and this new format come up.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ugh


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Performance seems faster, hard to get used to the new look (but felt the same way last time there was a change). Will probably adapt


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I know what I like, and
I like what I know. 

This is gonna take some "gettin' used to"


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Yeah, Dont like it.
Dont have facebook------But if like this I know why
Give it a few days and will either stay or go.......but right now it is go


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> What do you all think. Looks like face book.


Don't even know how to post. Not for me.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m starting to get used to it after driving around the block. I use my phone mostly and it is more phone friendly than the old version but still ain’t diggen all the adds. Don’t mind a few but dang!


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Like the site, HATE all the ads. No need to change the old one but it's alright


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

This blows


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Can’t we just go back to the old platform until it blows up & say goodbye in style? I’m afraid that’s where we’re going anyway! I coughed up the $20 for less ads... not sure what else I’m getting.

Night mode is nice.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Nope.

Can you change the "I Love microskiff.com!" to "I USED TO Love microskiff.com"?


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

No thanks.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

In my best Bane-give it back to the people. Seems converged. Seen this before with the facebook union. It kills traffic. Eventually the host perishes...


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Not a fan. Reminds me of the FS Forum. Hopefully this place doesn’t crumble like that one did.


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

First my company forum changed...now this site...and I’m a relative Noob here...


Not a fan...


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> I’m starting to get used to it after driving around the block. I use my phone mostly and it is more phone friendly than the old version but still ain’t diggen all the adds. Don’t mind a few but dang!


I have an Ad-Blocker, so that portion is taken care of. My performance is improved also. Maybe check out one of the blockers. I know it defeats the purpose, but nothing is more annoying than trying to read only to have the ad kick in later and have to search for where you left off.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Well so far this new format is really hard on my eyes. Maybe because it is the end of the day... but ouch. Switching to dark mode should help - trying that now.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Change your bookmark link to this below to skip the home page:









Dedicated To The Smallest Of Skiffs


A forum community dedicated to Small Skiff owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about engines, modifications, classifieds, troubleshooting, fishing, boating, poles, maintenance, and more!




www.microskiff.com





Home page is best avoided, IMO.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

JC Designs said:


> I’m starting to get used to it after driving around the block. I use my phone mostly and it is more phone friendly than the old version but still ain’t diggen all the adds. Don’t mind a few but dang!


I don’t find the new version more phone friendly at all. Maybe it looks/behaves differently on different platforms. This new version looks like an ad infested watered down view of a forum.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Hogprint said:


> I have an Ad-Blocker, so that portion is taken care of. My performance is improved also. Maybe check out one of the blockers. I know it defeats the purpose, but nothing is more annoying than trying to read only to have the ad kick in later and have to search for where you left off.


Great.... so now we have to install an ad blocker just to use the site? The ads are freaking obnoxious.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

wow! OK So I am fine with change. Hopefully it is an improvement. I guess I missed the notice though that this was happening. Was on earlier today on old site and bang all new. OK just a bit of a shock.


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

I like it. Easy to find stuff and getting around the site after watching the tour


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Choice of paid subscription or get an ad blocker. Web hosting, software maintenance and URL registration ain't free.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I don’t find the new version more phone friendly at all. Maybe it looks/behaves differently on different platforms. This new version looks like an ad infested watered down view of a forum.





Shallows said:


> Great.... so now we have to install an ad blocker just to use the site? The ads are freaking obnoxious.


The site is working much faster on my phone than ever before. I was having problems with it locking up regularly. It’s a big learning curve for me as I don’t do FB and tweeter though I do have an IG account. Well, I have a twitter too but can’t figure it out either so only look at stuff friends send links too lol! Ya’ll give it a few days and play with it like a new toy. I might drop the $20 for ad free and to support the site since I like you monkeys! And I like the new hieroglyphics! 🤣


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Ok, bit the bullet. We’ll see how it goes! 🤙


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

JC Designs said:


> The site is working much faster on my phone than ever before. I was having problems with it locking up regularly. It’s a big learning curve for me as I don’t do FB and tweeter though I do have an IG account. Well, I have a twitter too but can’t figure it out either so only look at stuff friends send links too lol! Ya’ll give it a few days and play with it like a new toy. I might drop the $20 for ad free and to support the site since I like you monkeys! And I like the new hieroglyphics! 🤣


No tweeter no IG here. I do have a facesuck but this is nothing like it as far as mobile content goes. I honestly don’t know what this site (or Facebook within the last 10 years) looks like on a desktop. 

I’m sure I’ll get used to the new layout, ads, lag time quoting posts, the stupid fucking “recommended reading” crap at the bottom of every page...etc.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Ben said:


> Not a fan. Reminds me of the FS Forum. Hopefully this place doesn’t crumble like that one did.


In the words of Wade Garret (Sam Elliott) “Exactly Right”


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gaaaay


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

The speed may be worth it in the end. Change is a bitch we all try not to get bit by though.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> Ok, bit the bullet. We’ll see how it goes! 🤙


Now I'm jealous, no ads must be nice man!


----------



## Moonpie (May 12, 2020)

I have always used at least one Ad Block app and receive zero ads on any website I visit. Zero.

Even without ads, this new format is definitely a move in the wrong direction.

The right third of the screen under ‘About this Discussion’ and below is redundant and absolutely useless. Very poor design by the web designer.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've sworn off FB and that slum twit
now when you log in they want to go to FB or Google. No whay


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Hogprint said:


> I have an Ad-Blocker, so that portion is taken care of. My performance is improved also. Maybe check out one of the blockers. I know it defeats the purpose, but nothing is more annoying than trying to read only to have the ad kick in later and have to search for where you left off.


What Ad blockers are safe to download


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> Not a fan. Reminds me of the FS Forum. Hopefully this place doesn’t crumble like that one did.


Agreed. Im obviously a fan of that dump


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

the one thing I liked about this forum was ease of navigation and no adds. Felt more like a private setting. Don’t like this new update very much.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

PIA


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@Cricket is there any way to bring back the alert icon. Before you could hover over it and see what your alerts were. Now you have to click your avatar and then alerts and it takes you to the alert page, rather than just seeing the drop down list when you hover over the alert thing.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Shallows said:


> Now I'm jealous, no ads must be nice man!


Oh yeah! It’s only $20, many blow more than that on stupid stuff in a year and I like the site! Plus, there is an exclusive page for all us “elites”!😂


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

JC Designs said:


> Oh yeah! It’s only $20, many blow more than that on stupid stuff in a year and I like the site! Plus, there is an exclusive page for all us “elites”!😂


If I give you 3 bucks can you just tell me when something good is posted on your elite page


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> Oh yeah! It’s only $20


With your multiple personality issues I'm figuring your yearly cost at $120 💰💸💵💴💶💷👈


----------



## BVBFly (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm liking the new format. Uploading images appears to be much more seamless too which is awesome! The old site was a pain in the a$$ when it came to that, IMO!


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

I have two. A freebee (ok I might have dropped $4.99) that worked Called Purify and I recently dropped $49.95 (yearly) on a VPN that has Adblock included. It’s SurfShark btw and I really like it.


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> What Ad blockers are safe to download


I have two. A freebee (ok I might have dropped $4.99) that worked Called Purify and I recently dropped $49.95 (yearly) on a VPN that has Adblock included. It’s SurfShark btw and I really like it.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

LowHydrogen said:


> With your multiple personality issues I'm figuring your yearly cost at $120 💰💸💵💴💶💷👈


We don’t have multiple personalities! 🤪


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Impressive how they get so many ads to load so fast on the new format. Looks like crickets from Cricket. Surprised so many people crapping on the update after reading the Flip thread. My take away from that thread was you can't leave Flip or Tfo any negative reviews or your a cynical asshole. Guess we don't have to apply that here or with certain boat builders either. Starting to figure this all out.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

makin moves said:


> Impressive how they get so many ads to load so fast on the new format. Looks like crickets from Cricket. Surprised so many people crapping on the update after reading the Flip thread. My take away from that thread was you can't leave Flip or Tfo any negative reviews or your a cynical asshole. Guess we don't have to apply that here or with certain boat builders either. Starting to figure this all out.


So true! I figured the bills gotta get paid and was sick of the ads anyway, by paying the $20 a year the site gets funded and I don’t have to look at ads for stuff I’ve already looked up this week.🤘 That, and the new hieroglyphics are definitely worth it!🙈


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Hank said:


> Change your bookmark link to this below to skip the home page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this ^^^


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

go play in the woodz a few days and wtf......


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Indy said:


> This sucks.


Those are just the words I was looking for.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Still deciding. Seems to work faster, but then again maybe my HughesNet is just having one of its better days. Harder for me to read. Posts seem to blend together, at least to my eyes. In any event, will keep trying to learn new stuff.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Save the $20 and just download Adblock Plus for free.....no ads. 

BTW the new graphics look like a middle school graphics art class project.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Change sucks! I liked it better before. I like the old school forum setup! I will accept and adapt! 2020 has been a real disappointment!


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Now digging deeper into this pile of horse feces I stepped into.... So each thread I go into, I have to start at the beginning? WTF? Can we just leave shit that works alone?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

What was wrong with the way it was?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

anytide said:


> go play in the woodz a few days and wtf......


Wanting to delete my shit before commies take over...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I was used to the old site BUT...

making a buck is the American way...


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> What do you all think. Looks like face book.


It’s Tragic. Goodby everybody


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Unless I can find a way to return to original format, I'm history-


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

Like so many other websites, cumbersome and non-intuitive.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I mean I did get like ten trophies last night. What’s that about!
The format looks like it’s a pop up in its entirety. I keep just clicking out of the window and being like crap, that’s the page I was on.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm a very new member, and well, it's better on the phone but does seem like a lot of white space. Frankly, it's the information/knowledge that I'm interested in, so the format is secondary.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't care for the new "formtate" but I still miss Jan's original site lol.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> @Cricket is there any way to bring back the alert icon. Before you could hover over it and see what your alerts were. Now you have to click your avatar and then alerts and it takes you to the alert page, rather than just seeing the drop down list when you hover over the alert thing.


Yea I was wondering when I would get an alert. So today I touched my avatar at the top and the drop down has alerts.


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

I really liked the previous site - I remember thinking actually that this was the best forum UI I had ever seen. Not a fan of this one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This reminds me of work...they update everything just as soon as you are used to it and just cause problems. 
look at Texas Hunting Forum’s format.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow bermuda that takes me back. Much nostalgia happening this week. Saw on FB someone recently purchased my old Native that Ankona and Mel built for me back in 2009.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Yep, I keep an eye out for my 2010 SUV on here but havent seen it. Can't believe its been 10 yrs since we went on the Flamingo to Islamorada crossing - would like to do that again sometime - was a cool time.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Well this new format is fun.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

So do the people get to vote or are we going democrat and having this cumbersome format forced on us to use?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I dislike this new format.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Ya mail in voting.


Smackdaddy53 said:


> So do the people get to vote or are we going democrat and having this cumbersome format forced on us to use?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Would ya’ll just suck it up? You’ll get used to it. It’s not really bad once you play with it a little. I see a lot of good people pulling anchor just because the format changed and that sucks, but at the same time it’s almost cry babyish. The old format wad bogging down, getting slow, and not paying the bills. The bills gotta get paid or we don’t have a forum.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just wanted to bitch about something other than the current events!


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

More clicking around means more advertising hits and more income for the site. That’s the change and if the owners need to grow revenue, OK. This place does not happen for free. And the upgrade seems to run much faster.

Far more objectionable are the connections to the dominant social media giants. The reasons are the same. Still, I despise everything about those outfits and desire no contact with them at all.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Here's my take so far. I'll get used to it. Sometimes it seems faster then not. Insert emojis is slow and now my biggest grip. You can't go to the bottom and get back to the thread title your in.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

bermuda said:


> I don't care for the new "formtate" but I still miss Jan's original site lol.
> View attachment 149746


Agreed the original one was easy to navigate.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I hadn't been here in a little while and my first reaction to the site is positive.

I did notice on this very thread that when you're reading the first post, there's no simple reply button that would prevent you from scrolling to the bottom although there is a jump to the latest button which seems to put you at the very end, ready to reply.

When I posted pictures yesterday, I did like the ability to resize photos so that they weren't so huge in appearance.

One thing that I love about The Hull Truth's new design (a year old maybe), is that if you are on the last page on the website, and you start scrolling upward, you don't have to click back through pages, it's just one continuous thread...


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Dark mode makes it better, imo.


----------



## Zeb (Aug 22, 2018)

Does anyone know what boat is in the center of the top of the page ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Zeb said:


> Does anyone know what boat is in the center of the top of the page ?
> Thanks in advance


I’m thinking Chaos maybe.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

texasag07 said:


> Not a fan, plus people on my block list are shown again.


I've never blocked anyone...but I'm going to block the Cricket!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Zeb said:


> Does anyone know what boat is in the center of the top of the page ?
> Thanks in advance


Probably a pic from some other site


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I never thought of blocking anyone and I don’t know how


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I hate it. lol


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

paint it black said:


> I hate it. lol


glad to see your still out there


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So i touch this box to write something and it jumps up and down till i can scroll back. And what are all those boxes right over " Post reply" if you hover to much it puts it in your post and i don't know how to get ride of it


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Shallows said:


> Great.... so now we have to install an ad blocker just to use the site? The ads are freaking obnoxious.


How do you install Ad Blocker Please?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

www.adblockplus.org


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I have not installed this, only looked it over


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

thumbs down sometimes change is bad


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

The spell check has deamons. I put an i it puts an o. Or maybe it's my kindle


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Ok, so I have given it a while and have mostly positive feelings towards it... I do have some complaints to air out. Mostly the fact that many of the threads I have been following or involved with I no longer get alerts to new posts. Ya’ll know I like to help out every chance I get and talk as much smack on the off topic as possible. Having to scroll back through everything gets a little old though. Ok, rant over! @Cricket, think you can fix some of these problems?


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Can I ask a huge favor of y'all?

Can we keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform in our *Community Feedback* thread rather than starting new threads?









Community Feedback: Forum Update Is Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new updated forum platform! It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t...




www.microskiff.com





The reason this is important is that we will be seeing *updates* that are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we are actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. By keeping all of the information in one thread, we can help make sure that we don't miss anything.

- Cricket


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm not sure but spell check on the new format is strange. Watch your post and read them well


----------



## Capt Steve Beare (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm just upset my old profile was deleted and I had to start a new one


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Why does Cricket have a lightning bolt by her avatar. Can she zap us if we misbehave


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

The new platform doesn't have a spell-check feature. 

I am guessing that is part of your browser.

I use the free version of Grammarly/

- Cricket


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Capt Steve Beare said:


> I'm just upset my old profile was deleted and I had to start a new one


What was your old username?


----------



## Capt Steve Beare (Aug 10, 2020)

Cricket said:


> What was your old username?


On Island Time...Found my old profile in a post about a casting platform in 2015


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This reminds me of work...they update everything just as soon as you are used to it and just cause problems.
> look at Texas Hunting Forum’s format.


Couldn’t stand it, so came back for another look. It Still Sucks !!!!!!!!! Adios


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

@Cricket How do we delete our own posts if we post something we decide we want to delete or move to another sub forum?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Every time I read this thread title I cringe


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> I think that they just mess with Smack to watch his head explode!


Hey rookie, you better get some posts under your belt before you start razzing me...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

jackson man said:


> What? You're only about 10,000 posts ahead of me!


Well time to catch up! Site needs some new stuff. Hell, make some shit up if ya have to... but make it good shit!😎


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

jackson man said:


> It is a real status symbol? 😉


Yeah, right!😂


----------

